# 1st HAWG of the season...



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

...Caught him on a $1.00 WalMart buzzbait 

(Any guesses on a weight?)


----------



## blackveddr (May 26, 2010)

Where is the pic?


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hmm.... tough to tell from my vantage point. He seems to be camouflaged by the background of my computer screen.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

jcustunner24 said:


> Hmm.... tough to tell from my vantage point. He seems to be camouflaged by the background of my computer screen.


I thought the same exact thing.We all would love to see a pic of your hawg.We all promise(atleast I do)that there'll be no negative comments.Gotta see the pic man,it's always great to share in others joy.I'm gonna save my "congrats" till ya post the pic.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

uhhhhmmmmm....the pics are showing on my computer!?!? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

How does this look?


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice bass skippy..


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

skippyflyboy said:


> How does this look?


a little grainy...jk..nice bass!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats!Glad to see ya got the pics posted.I know an 8 yr old that mighta said it didn't count unless you posted the pic(he's got some weird rules ).Nice bass you caught there,betcha had fun that day didn't ya?Once again,congrats.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

That would be my son Dale, that's why I never catch fish....no camera and no pics or nothing in the basket = no fish caught. I guess I have not caught any fish all the times we have fished Steve


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> That would be my son Dale, that's why I never catch fish....no camera and no pics or nothing in the basket = no fish caught. I guess I have not caught any fish all the times we have fished Steve


Hey they're not my rules,they're his.I figured since his rule of if it doesn't go into the basket it doesn't count,then maybe if there's no pic it wouldn't count either(well except for his monster crappie he landed).Still think he's gotta put the "rules" down on paper to make 'em "offical".Tell Dale the rules don't count unless they're wrote down on paper & notorized.Hey you've caught a ton of fish so far this year but those aren't my rules.I count 'em all.


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Great fish for Ohio, or anywhere else for that matter. Bet it went at least 6#


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

wtrprfr1 said:


> Great fish for Ohio, or anywhere else for that matter. Bet it went at least 6#


That was my guess...6#'s


----------

